
One VC Wrote an OS for Her Life - peter_d_sherman
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/one-vc-wrote-an-os-for-her-life
======
curryst
Is this an operating system? It looks like MacOS, and she mentions using Bear,
which is only available on Apple devices.

This seems like it's just the list of tools that she uses within MacOS.

I was wondering how exactly one would leverage a custom OS to optimize your
life; most of the OS functionality seems too low level to have any appreciable
benefit on your ability to manage your life.

~~~
sidpatil
It's a bit clickbaity in that sense. She didn't write an OS as the term is
understood. What's being described in the article would be better called her
productivity stack.

